# Large Stool/Large Amounts of Stool...Please Help.



## 15677

Anyone else here having very large bowel movements? I am passing very large (in diameter, length and mass) stool and my GI says it's IBS related. I weigh myself before my morning BM and after and on some days when this occurs there is a 4 lb difference (yikes) and on normal days its about 1-2 lbs (I realize some of the weight is urine/water but the total difference between normal days and the heavy days is significant). I'm 5'9"s and weigh about 150 and usually go once a day. On the days I produce the large amounts of stool I sometimes have abdomial spasms/cramps that follow which can last from 3-12 hours. What usually also occurs is I pass the normal amount of stool first then I get a feeling that I must go more and that's when the trouble begins.Thanks for the help : )


----------



## Quirky_kitten

I get something similar I think. Its only started within the past 3 months or so, and I assume its ibs related, but I've started getting really wide stools, there is always a lot of urgency but they are so much of them and they're so big they cause quite a bit of damage on the way out and there's usually a lot of blood. Don't have a solution yet I'm afraid, but I'd be really interested to see if this is a common prob - none of the literature I've read mentions this. - and whether anyone knows a way to avoid it happening







Take care of yourself


----------



## 15677

Try some stool softner (Colace) I need about three per day. You may have a fissure caused by the large sized stool which may be causing the bleeding...if not you may have IBD vs IBS. I would suggest seeing a GI doc asap especially if there's bleeding...mention the large stool size/amounts of stool to them. Have you been loosing any weight or have difficulty gaining weight. The two GI docs I've seen both say the large amounts/sized stool is IBs abd that's why I'm asking around here to see if anyone else has this issue.


----------



## JenniferNS

While I haven't actually been diagnosed with IBS I certainly have lots of the symptoms. In the last two years I have at least 3 episodes where for a short period of time I would go many times a day (as much as seven!) and be producing rather large, firmish stools.


----------



## 15677

Did any of you ever get abdominal pain after these large Bms? I do sometimes and they can be quite nasty : (Thnx


----------



## Quirky_kitten

Yeah, I pretty much get pain right before i go and right after. Usually before its pain low down in the front tummy area and afterwards its right round front and back.


----------



## 15677

How long does the pain last after you go?Thnx


----------



## Icoicoico

If you eat lots of fibers and take fiber supplements you will get large stools.Fibre enlarges 10 times in the colon so 10g of fibre=100 gram of stools.


----------



## 15677

Thanks. On the days I get these episodes the stool is not only large in size, but in weight too, about 4xs what it should be. I have been actually eating a very low fiber diet because my stool was too soft and mushy prior to all this.


----------



## hewitson

Hi I was diagnosed with functional bowel three years ago and I have to dive out of bed some mornings even if I didn't eat much the day before I do such a large amount of stool which is also a mixture of soft and hard but afterwards I am fine for rest of day so perhaps you have the same anyway keep smiling


----------



## NancyCat

I take fiber and I know that makes you produce more poop. I go huge amounts too, most of the time, sometimes it takes hours. My gastro who is an IBS expert said its IBS D, which I found really difficult to believe since its formed. She explained how even though its formed I go more times than is "normal" and that is considered to be IBS D by drs, though in my expereince some dr's dont even know about this defination.I get pain (spastic in nature often) before I poop and after, after I've gone a lot I think its from my bowels contracting back into place, I refer to it as afterpains.Hope this helps


----------

